# JW Test



## maverick323 (Sep 2, 2016)

Is it true you can get additional time per doctor request for things like anxiety?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That would be astounding.

Your solution is to master the material -- completely.

As for math: the Power Wheel -- on the cover of Ugly's -- know it cold.

The rest will be always basic algebra.

As for Code: buy a (used) NEC *HANDBOOK.*

The test was not crafted yesterday -- but years ago.

A second hand NEC Handbook goes for a heck of a discount. 

It will suffice for you... will get you through any test. You don't need 100% -- perfect.

The NEC Codebook is useless for a budding electrician.

It has the rules -- but NO explanations... no drawings... no diagrams.

With them, everything falls into place.

&&&&

If you're serious -- buy a slew of SECOND HAND electrical texts. 

They sell for dirt on Amazon -- and our industry has not changed all that much.,

Practical Electrical Wiring -- McGraw-Hill -- a slew of editions.

Standard Handbook for Electrical Engineers -- McGraw-Hill -- a slew of editions.

 American Electricians' Handbook -- McGraw-Hill -- a slew of editions.

Brand new these tomes go for big money -- second hand they go for dirt.

Better yet, old books show what the Old Guys were doing -- that you will run across for the rest of your career.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

This may be what you need, or at least get you pointed in the right direction. Whatever state licensing body handles this in California is who you need to speak with, not strangers on the internet:

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Resources/FormsAndApplications/SpecialAccommodationRequestForExamination.pdf


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know about anxiety, since there's no accommodation that they could provide to alleviate that type of ailment. Maybe ADHD, or optic neuropathy.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably depends on where you are planning on taking the test. I take some anxiety meds to take the edge off the day to day joys of running the business. I’d say the best thing to do would be take a prep class to bolster your confidence, thus lowering the stress of taking the exam. Make sure the class caters to the exam you are taking.


----------

